# Intake Flap Motor and PVC Valve Extended Warranty



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Heard a rumor from a friend of mine that there was another extended warranty other than on the follower nonesense. Turns out there is, or atleast on my car. Went to the dealer today to verify.

I have an 06 2.0t.

The extended warranty is for 10/120,000 on the intake flap motor.
And 10/120,000 on the PCV Valve. 

Codes have to be showing for them to do anything to it.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

can anyone confirm if this applies to '07 models? I had intake flap motor replaced a few months ago at the dealer and would love to get reimbursed for that expense.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Not sure if it applies to 07 models, checking with your dealer is probably your best bet


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh man, am I glad to see that! I've had the tumble flap code a couple of times, and the next time it happens I'm headed to the dealer with a copy of that document! I just replaced my PCV, but there weren't any codes so that wouldn't have helped me.

Thanks!


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

rebelxtnut said:


> Not sure if it applies to 07 models, checking with your dealer is probably your best bet


Actually, check with several dealers. Some claim not to know about certain TSBs and extended warranties. Although I don't know why, since they get paid for warranty work.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

dreaminga3 said:


> Oh man, am I glad to see that! I've had the tumble flap code a couple of times, and the next time it happens I'm headed to the dealer with a copy of that document! I just replaced my PCV, but there weren't any codes so that wouldn't have helped me.
> 
> Thanks!


Woot woot! Glad to be of help!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

dreaminga3 said:


> Actually, check with several dealers. Some claim not to know about certain TSBs and extended warranties. Although I don't know why, since they get paid for warranty work.


Yeah ive heard about that, silly dealers.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

any reimbursement form to fill out like the camshaft campaign?


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

The guy at the dealer just said to come in when the code was up and they would do the work no charge cause its under warranty. So idk bout forms, never had work done at the dealer. I source my own parts and have friends who will work for some tax free labor


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Nice! I got a CEL a few weeks ago and turns out my Intake Flap is bad too. How many miles are you at, rebel?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

i got my intake manifold flap replaced under warranty at around 32k


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

dkenn75 said:


> Nice! I got a CEL a few weeks ago and turns out my Intake Flap is bad too. How many miles are you at, rebel?


Im at 58k What about you?


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

rebelxtnut said:


> Im at 58k What about you?


89K. Quite surprised it's lasted this long...:what:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

called audi of canada this morning and they havent heard anything of this yet

hopefully soon, i want my 600bux back -.-


----------



## Damotron (Jan 5, 2007)

just ordered my replacement flapper from ECS, i guess I'll hold off on doing it until I hear more from Audi Canada


----------



## jj3600 (Dec 28, 2010)

yes it applies to 07. Just got the letter for my 07 yesterday.

any idea what code are the dealer looking for before doing the work on the intake flap motor?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I received the warranty extension notice yesterday for my '06 2.0T. I replaced the PCV about a month ago myself, so I'll have to file for the claim. 

+1 on the request for what codes they're looking for on the intake flap motor.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

jj3600 said:


> yes it applies to 07. Just got the letter for my 07 yesterday.


X2


----------



## cktwo81 (Sep 14, 2010)

jj3600 said:


> yes it applies to 07. Just got the letter for my 07 yesterday.
> 
> any idea what code are the dealer looking for before doing the work on the intake flap motor?


x3 :beer:


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Travis Grundke said:


> I received the warranty extension notice yesterday for my '06 2.0T. I replaced the PCV about a month ago myself, so I'll have to file for the claim.
> 
> +1 on the request for what codes they're looking for on the intake flap motor.


Not sure on the specific number but its for intake flap motor stuck open. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

audi canada sent me a letter! intake + pcv covered woot, time for some new wheels


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rebelxtnut said:


> Codes have to be showing for them to do anything to it.


Not so sure about that. My letter states: "...your dealer will diagnose and replace the intake manifold runner control motor and the positive crankase ventilation (PCV) valve if necessary" and later states: "This warranty extension covers the initial diagnosis scan of your vehicle".


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

I see a few people have gotten letters. What about the rest of us? Should ours be on the way or should we just nag our service advisers?


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Not so sure about that. My letter states: "...your dealer will diagnose and replace the intake manifold runner control motor and the positive crankase ventilation (PCV) valve if necessary" and later states: "This warranty extension covers the initial diagnosis scan of your vehicle".


When I read the whole letter, it IMPLIED that you had to wait for the CEL to turn on before they would run a "diagnostic scan" to see whether it was one of the warranty items. But it is really not clear. 

Good news for me, I can submit for the cost of the PCV.

Bad news, I got the intake flap code about a year ago. When I researched it, apparently the ECU will tolerate a lot of bad signals from the intake, and only throw the code when the error is sustained. Lot's of 2.0t and diesel engines have poor cold start due to the flap, even if there's no CEL. Anybody with a VAG-COM that knows how to check this?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dreaminga3 said:


> Bad news, I got the intake flap code about a year ago. When I researched it, apparently the ECU will tolerate a lot of bad signals from the intake, and only throw the code when the error is sustained. Lot's of 2.0t and diesel engines have poor cold start due to the flap, even if there's no CEL. Anybody with a VAG-COM that knows how to check this?


I would zip tie or otherwise jam the intake flap mechanism and force a CEL. Then remove jamming device and take to dealer. No reason to put up with a defective part just because the ECU isn't picky enough.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

dkenn75 said:


> I see a few people have gotten letters. What about the rest of us? Should ours be on the way or should we just nag our service advisers?


I'm sure everyone will be getting one... I received mine yesterday.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this another example of how the 08 owners are gonna get screwed?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dr Chill said:


> Is this another example of how the 08 owners are gonna get screwed?


Nope. On my letter it states all vehicles built from 06 to 08, I'll double check when I get home...


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

forma said:


> any reimbursement form to fill out like the camshaft campaign?


Yep, same deal. I sent my paperwork in today to get reimbursed for the PCV valve I replaced on my own (its an easy fix).


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

I got my letter last week: 2007 A3 2.0T. The intake flap motor threw a CEL and was replaced by the dealer earlier this year at about 100k miles. So I will definitely be submitting my receipt to get that $560 back!

I have not had a CEL for anything related to the PCV, but I am concerned because I'm at 108k miles right now and the warranty is only good for another 12k (I'll hit that in about 7 months).

Are there any warning signs of the PCV issue or is it a total failure with no warning? My dealer said they wouldn't do anything or run diagnostics unless I have a CEL that is related to the PCV system.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

My MIL came on today, codes showed up for the flapper motor. Called up the dealer and they confirmed that my car was covered under the extended warranty. Taking it in on Monday to get it checked out and hopefully replaced :thumbup:


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just got the letter in the mail today.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

mattA3 said:


> Just got the letter in the mail today.


ditto.

got a letter in the mail for my '07 as well. but I already had my intake flap motor replaced under a TSB earlier this year.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

On a slightly related note... The wife's 2008 GLI with TSI is at the dealer right now for intake flap CEL. VW/Audi "fixed" the flapper motor problem with a different design on the TSI and in typical FUBAR fashion they now have to replace the entire intake manifold to fix it.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I just had my intake manifold replaced as well. 32K miles on it. The car is a 2010 Audi A3 TSI. After I left the dealer I drove 2 blocks and my CEL went on again!! Intake Air System leak. Which leads me to believe the tech didn't install the manifold properly.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

what are your experiences with reimbursement from audi?

i sent my receipts to them on dec 1st and got an emailing saying he reviewed it and its up to the other department to tell him how much he can reimburse. Its been over a month now and still no answer. does it usually take this long?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The reimbursement document states that it can take up to 60 days.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

ah ok i just called them up and he told me to email him.

did not have to fill out any forms.

good to know though.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know if we need to set our ECU back to stock-mode if we're chipped?


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

dkenn75 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if we need to set our ECU back to stock-mode if we're chipped?


I didnt need to. Im running apr stage 2 and it was not an issue. 

Not saying this will be the same for all dealers, but mine didnt care. (not like blatantly I told them it was chipped tho)


----------



## lava_dsg (Jan 6, 2006)

Not sure what Audi of America is pulling on me here. I mailed in the dealer work for the intake flap motor and another receipt as I wasn't sure which was the PVC valve. Well I got a check back and it was a get this "$68 us dollars". I'm going to try to contact Audi and see what the heck is going on. If anyone else has gotten their check, I would like to know how much they got. I think they missed a digit on mine LOL


----------



## lava_dsg (Jan 6, 2006)

After chatting via IM with audi, they said the intake flap motor is not covered under the intake manifold warranty extension. So they only re-imbursed me for the PVC Valve for $68. Bogus!
Combined with burning 1qt of oil every 2k miles make me not a happy audi owner. Oh well.... such is life.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

lava_dsg said:


> After chatting via IM with audi, they said the intake flap motor is not covered under the intake manifold warranty extension. So they only re-imbursed me for the PVC Valve for $68. Bogus!
> Combined with burning 1qt of oil every 2k miles make me not a happy audi owner. Oh well.... such is life.


Really? Thats odd. I would go down to the dealer or call AOA and go further with this. The dealer did my work for free/replace the part a bit ago


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

lava_dsg said:


> Not sure what Audi of America is pulling on me here. I mailed in the dealer work for the intake flap motor and another receipt as I wasn't sure which was the PVC valve. Well I got a check back and it was a get this "$68 us dollars". I'm going to try to contact Audi and see what the heck is going on. If anyone else has gotten their check, I would like to know how much they got. I think they missed a digit on mine LOL


I had had the repair previously done on my dime. I sent in the reimbursement forms and got $551.66 back.

Make sure that your repair order lists the 06F-133-482-E (that's the number for my 2006) part number. The part was $198 and the labor was $315.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

lava_dsg said:


> After chatting via IM with audi, they said the intake flap motor is not covered under the intake manifold warranty extension. So they only re-imbursed me for the PVC Valve for $68. Bogus!
> Combined with burning 1qt of oil every 2k miles make me not a happy audi owner. Oh well.... such is life.


Yeah, that's just not true. I have a letter for the intake flap motor warranty extension, and had mine replaced under the extended warranty at no charge. I'd try again :thumbup:


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

AoA recently stepped it up from a warranty extension to a service campaign, so they should proactively replace both the Intake Flap Motor and the PCV before the show any signs of failure.

Here are the campaign numbers:
17D9: Adjuster P/N 06F-133-482-E (Intake Flap Motor)
24T3: PCV

Call your dealer. Mine was much more helpful about this than the people at AoA.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Just spoke with my dealership as well. They're scheduling me for next week to replace both parts. They clarified and stated that this is NOT a "campaign" nor a "recall" but a "warranty maintenance update".

Clearly the legal department has had their say on what we otherwise know as "faulty parts"

;-)





srbeards said:


> AoA recently stepped it up from a warranty extension to a service campaign, so they should proactively replace both the Intake Flap Motor and the PCV before the show any signs of failure.
> 
> Here are the campaign numbers:
> 17D9: Adjuster P/N 06F-133-482-E (Intake Flap Motor)
> ...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Travis Grundke said:


> Just spoke with my dealership as well. They're scheduling me for next week to replace both parts. They clarified and stated that this is NOT a "campaign" nor a "recall" but a "warranty maintenance update".
> 
> Clearly the legal department has had their say on what we otherwise know as "faulty parts"
> 
> ;-)



It's a RVU, aka Required Vehicle Update.


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

Just called my local dealer this morning after a CEL for the Intake Flap Motor came on last week, and with no questions asked, they scheduled me for under warranty service on my 2007, and offered me a courtesy car for the amount of time it'll be getting worked on (approx. 4 hours they said). I asked why I never got a letter about it though, and he didnt really have an answer for me


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

_DiBS said:


> Just called my local dealer this morning after a CEL for the Intake Flap Motor came on last week, and with no questions asked, they scheduled me for under warranty service on my 2007, and offered me a courtesy car for the amount of time it'll be getting worked on (approx. 4 hours they said). I asked why I never got a letter about it though, and he didnt really have an answer for me


 It was the same situation for me. MIL came on, I scanned and saw the code for the intake flap motor, left the code in there and called my service advisor. They scanned the code just to verify, fixed it no questions asked, no charge at all. I didn't even get my letter until after the motor was replaced. I know there are a lot of crappy dealers out there that give Audi dealerships and AoA a bad name, but my dealer has always taken care of me :thumbup:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

AoA only mails out notices for recalls and warranty extensions. This is apparently an RVU which means your dealer must perform the maintenance at your next service appointment.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mike3141 said:


> AoA only mails out notices for recalls and warranty extensions. This is apparently an RVU which means your dealer must perform the maintenance at your next service appointment.


 This was a warranty extension first. I have a letter saying so :thumbup:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

_DiBS said:


> Just called my local dealer this morning after a CEL for the Intake Flap Motor came on last week, and with no questions asked, they scheduled me for under warranty service on my 2007, and offered me a courtesy car for the amount of time it'll be getting worked on (approx. 4 hours they said). I asked why I never got a letter about it though, and he didnt really have an answer for me


 Did you buy your 2007 used?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

TBomb said:


> This was a warranty extension first. I have a letter saying so :thumbup:


 
True--and that's why you should find the "new owner" card and send it in whenever you buy a used car. If AoA doesn't have you in their files as an owner then you won't get the mailings you should be getting. If there is no "new owner" card then a call to AoA or AoC is in order.


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> Did you buy your 2007 used?


 Yes I bought it used with a CPO warranty on it. The service advisor had told me when I brought it in that they mail out the extended warranty mailer in waves so dealerships dont get bombarded with calls and overbooked on service appointments. I recieved my letter in the mail about a week ago (which my advisor said would happen). Just so happens I got the CEL before I got the letter.


----------

